# [Regular Season Game 9] Houston Rockets at Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(5-3)/(4-4)*


When/Where:
*Friday, November 13, 10:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Udrih / Evans / Nocioni / Thompson / Hawes*


_*Preview*_


> A .500 record after eight games wouldn't normally be something to get overly excited about. Considering where the Sacramento Kings finished last season, their enthusiasm can be understood.
> 
> The Kings seek their first four-game winning streak in more than 18 months Friday night when they host the Houston Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We must not lose this game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the battle to see which team makes it to the NBA from the ABA. We need Will Farrell singing before gametime.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Beno Udrih scoring 22pts is unacceptable on any level.

We can't get out rebounded by 20 either. I greatly appreciate and respect Chuck Hayes, but he's not gonna get rebounds over the trees. Guys like Thompson and Bynum just stretch out and grab easy boards and tips without fouling even when boxed out.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

It was Friday the 13th....

Im ok with this loss cause the Rockets played hard but Sacramento just got lucky, as you can tell from the final minutes of the game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This was just a bad game for the Rockets because they outrebounded us and got the second chance points.
We miss something?.
what
wha
wh
w
*win*.

We need a *big guy.*
We need a *center.*


----------

